# Finally!



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks good, scary chick!


PS: I inclined...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Congrats on the site and your new skills!!


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Well done, Empress. The purple and black are a winning combo.


----------



## Wraith (Oct 18, 2003)

Great job...I also voted for ya!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Ofcourse you know I votedfor you hon!


----------



## widowsbluff (Nov 2, 2003)

Great site, easy to read. Oh ya, I voted!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks so much everyone for checking out the site! I so much appreciate your awesome compliments and votes!

The first page is a bit cluttered for my taste, but where would we be without our sponsors and awesome sites such as this one? We have to let everyone know about them.

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

Great site Empress! I wish I lived close enough to visit!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Really nice site. I voted for you ya today.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I'd alreay checked you out and I love it. I'll call you sometime when work slows down, Peace Sister


----------

